# Butterfinger Candy Bars



## cowboy111999 (Nov 17, 2010)

Has anyone seen Butterfinger candy bars anywhere in Dubai?
Got a craving I need to fill............


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Pretty sure I saw them in a store in the Dubai Mall somewhere...

Sorry, that's not much help is it?!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Candylicious ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Candylicious ...


.....says the Candyman! They seem to have everything!


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Safestway on SZR stocks a lot of USA products.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

KidRukkus said:


> Safestway on SZR stocks a lot of USA products.


Safe(est) Way ... LOL

Soon enough we'll have Fu .. I mean ... Muck N'Save (Pack N Save) .... WildGreens (Walgreens) .. K'Fart (K Mart) and Ball Mart (Walmart) .... For some reason I cant think of anything for Target and Costco ...


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> Safe(est) Way ... LOL
> 
> Soon enough we'll have Fu .. I mean ... Muck N'Save (Pack N Save) .... WildGreens (Walgreens) .. K'Fart (K Mart) and Ball Mart (Walmart) .... For some reason I cant think of anything for Target and Costco ...


I travel a couple of weeks a month throughout the Middle East... I normally have a shopping list of things you just can't easily find here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> Safe(est) Way ... LOL
> 
> Soon enough we'll have Fu .. I mean ... Muck N'Save (Pack N Save) .... WildGreens (Walgreens) .. K'Fart (K Mart) and Ball Mart (Walmart) .... For some reason I cant think of anything for Target and Costco ...


Safestway is a bit expensive but they do carry the most american stuff. If you see it though, and think "Hum, I kind of would like that," grab it. You may not see it again there for six months. Just how it goes. 

Ari, you can not think of anything for those two cuz they ROCK!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Safestway is a bit expensive but they do carry the most american stuff. If you see it though, and think "Hum, I kind of would like that," grab it. You may not see it again there for six months. Just how it goes.
> 
> Ari, you can not think of anything for those two cuz they ROCK!


Yes you're right .. they are GREAT ... 

Welcome "home"!


----------



## cowboy111999 (Nov 17, 2010)

KidRukkus said:


> Safestway on SZR stocks a lot of USA products.


I have looked all over and still can't find any......... guess I will let Blue Bell ice cream fill that spot for now


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you only need one or two or do you need a truck load?


----------



## cowboy111999 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do you only need one or two or do you need a truck load?


yes ma'am 1 or 2 will do. I don't really "need " them............that's obvious  
It's one of those things that, if you don't have it , then you really want it........kind of like TEXAS, once you've been there you never want to leave


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, you dont have to tell me. I jones everday for MANY things....

I will check today if my  special store  has them and if they do, will have 'em asap for ya.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am sorry to report  my special store doesnt receive chocolate during the summer months. PM'ing ya.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

They sell them at Candelite in Ibn Battuta Mall (China Court).


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Just passed safestway this morning and it seems to be closed.... They were taking the signs down at least


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Hope that's not true ... by far the only place where we have been able to find some of the American items we like.

Anyone can confirm this?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

OK - Went to safestway today and NO they are not closing down. The big sign did come down and according to the cashier, they just closed the upstairs seafood market but grocery store isn't closing.

Phew ... now :focus:


----------

